# More Team Leader positions?!



## tdude2020 (May 15, 2021)

Does anybody know if they are adding beauty team leaders and flow team leaders to the org chart?


----------



## sunnydays (May 15, 2021)

only on a store by store basis. ulta beauty stores will likely get a beauty tl for instance


----------



## Far from newbie (May 15, 2021)

We got an extra specialty TL for fourth quarter to cover beauty and electronics only and retained the softlines TL,  but that position got absorbed into just one TL to cover all 3 areas again.  We always had an inbound TL - haven’t heard anything about adding a second.  We gained one TL position - Fulfillment only - with no GM depts.  Which leaves us with 3 GM TL - only 2 of which own a process in addition to depts.


----------



## BackupTL (Jul 9, 2021)

Would love dedicated inbound because doing truck 100% by 9AM while also expected to run toy/sports/baby/Bullseye/CL/entertainment/gift cards/batteries is fucking insane.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 9, 2021)

I think it depends on the volume of the store. 2 inbound Tl in my store all they own is inbound process .


----------



## ClosingQueen (Jul 10, 2021)

My store is starting overnight inbound for six months. I'm the overnight inbound TL. I will only own the truck, no areas of the store. Our early morning inbound TL will still own essentials (hba, pets, paper, chem, baby). The goal is to take 12 trucks a week and come clean on truck push by the time we leave at 6:30 am. Now I just need a team!


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 10, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> My store is starting overnight inbound for six months. I'm the overnight inbound TL. I will only own the truck, no areas of the store. Our early morning inbound TL will still own essentials (hba, pets, paper, chem, baby). The goal is to take 12 trucks a week and come clean on truck push by the time we leave at 6:30 am. Now I just need a team!


The more things change the more they stay the same... Sounds like a flow team to me.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Jul 10, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> The more things change the more they stay the same... Sounds like a flow team to me.


Exactly! My SD was a thrower back in the day! Lol


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 10, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> My store is starting overnight inbound for six months. I'm the overnight inbound TL. I will only own the truck, no areas of the store. Our early morning inbound TL will still own essentials (hba, pets, paper, chem, baby). The goal is to take 12 trucks a week and come clean on truck push by the time we leave at 6:30 am. Now I just need a team!


 Sounds like you own the whole store . And your morning inbound will own the 141 , zone price change and setting .


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 10, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Would love dedicated inbound because doing truck 100% by 9AM while also expected to run toy/sports/baby/Bullseye/CL/entertainment/gift cards/batteries is fucking insane.


You run batteries and gift card?


----------



## BackupTL (Jul 10, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> You run batteries and gift card?


Yes, it was part of the original GM3 TL modernization rollout and my store never changed it. We recently received a Fulfillment Ops TL position so I lost fulfillment and gained Inbound Ops...

Anywho, does anyone know what the volume cutoff for a dedicated Inbound TL is? I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Jul 10, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Sounds like you own the whole store . And your morning inbound will own the 141 , zone price change and setting .


As the former closing TL I'm used to owning the whole store. My inbound team will definitely be pushing the store but no other DBO routines. Its going to be interesting as I have multiple DBOs moving to my team. Also, there's been some tension between the TLs that own p1 and p2 over who's side gets pushed better depending on which TL ran inbound that day. Would love any advice as I've scoured these posts and you have alot of experience in inbound. I know we definitely need a team and we're working on that aspect.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 11, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> As the former closing TL I'm used to owning the whole store. My inbound team will definitely be pushing the store but no other DBO routines. Its going to be interesting as I have multiple DBOs moving to my team. Also, there's been some tension between the TLs that own p1 and p2 over who's side gets pushed better depending on which TL ran inbound that day. Would love any advice as I've scoured these posts and you have alot of experience in inbound. I know we definitely need a team and we're working on that aspect.











						Inbound TL Advice
					

I was looking for any advice any fellow Inbound TL’s have at the moment. I understand hours are tough especially for this month however I am always expected to be 100% with the truck and if not have a plan to who is going to push later in the day. Any advice is appreciated which can range from...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 11, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> As the former closing TL I'm used to owning the whole store. My inbound team will definitely be pushing the store but no other DBO routines. Its going to be interesting as I have multiple DBOs moving to my team. Also, there's been some tension between the TLs that own p1 and p2 over who's side gets pushed better depending on which TL ran inbound that day. Would love any advice as I've scoured these posts and you have alot of experience in inbound. I know we definitely need a team and we're working on that aspect.


How many team members will you have? How many throwers? How long it takes you to do two trucks ? Do you have the ability to throw two trucks at once?


----------



## ClosingQueen (Jul 11, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> How many team members will you have? How many throwers? How long it takes you to do two trucks ? Do you have the ability to throw two trucks at once?


Unfortunately we can't throw 2 trucks at once because we don't have enough skates. We are struggling as far as getting enough TMs but we are finally getting some interest so hopefully we can build the team over the next six weeks. 

I have 3 throwers total but one is on vacation for the next 2 week's and one is brand new (he says he threw truck for Walmart so I'm hoping he works out).

We took 2 trucks (about 1900 each) last Monday early morning and unload took about 2 hours each. The issue with early morning is trying to unload with a thrower, 2 p1 sorters, 1 p2 sorter and me pushing the line. 

We are doing our first true overnight tonight with 9 TMs so I'm going to try 2 throwers, line pusher and 6 sorters. I want to get this 1900 truck unloaded in less than 2 hours. Wish me luck!


----------



## ClosingQueen (Jul 11, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Inbound TL Advice
> 
> 
> I was looking for any advice any fellow Inbound TL’s have at the moment. I understand hours are tough especially for this month however I am always expected to be 100% with the truck and if not have a plan to who is going to push later in the day. Any advice is appreciated which can range from...
> ...


I've read this thread several times 😁
Lots of good information and I didn't look like an idiot with my first unload (although my team may say different)
This is how I know allnew2 is the person to go to for advice. She definitely knows her shit!


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 11, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> We are doing our first true overnight tonight with 9 TMs so I'm going to try 2 throwers, line pusher and 6 sorters. I want to get this 1900 truck unloaded in less than 2 hours. Wish me luck!


If I was you I would stick to 5 sorter and 1 unloader. 1900 is not bad . The game is not to rush it . If you let it ride out you will get your time(less then 2 hours) as well as a better sort, the more people you have on the line the more clustered it will be. Utilize your other team member to push , one can be your bulk person ( Pipo , furniture , plastics) the other person can do p1 in terms of one uboat chem , one pets etc. And one person market same way . Once trucks are done rest can be blitzed out.
 Don’t rush it . If you get Pipo move it to the left side of the truck and call your bulk person to grab it , let your unloader just unload , and you can be the pace setter , anticipate your teams needs , change their vehicles . 
You goal tonight is to start on time ,  if you supposed to start at 10:00 pn but you start at 10:20 you already are behind . Don’t rush it let it ride and keep it clean you will meet your time .


----------



## MrT (Jul 11, 2021)

I agree with allnew.  Have the standard amount of people unloading and utilize the other tms to push to keep things running smooth.  Check the truck, jave one person work on bulk/pipo another working on anything coming in heavy, for an example my store its pretty common to get 200 plus diapers and 100 plus wipes on a truck.  Assess your problem areas and adjust to that.  Good luck


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 11, 2021)

Also use your replenishment tool for transition and bulk to stripe


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 11, 2021)

An other thing would be do you have enough vehicles to sustain two truck? If not for first truck use pallets for diapers, plastic, paper, furniture , small appliances , beverages and cereal .


----------



## vyrt (Jul 11, 2021)

Took our first 4K double of the season last week and the team had a fit with 8 people back there for the first few minutes. But once it got rolling it felt great getting a 2300 truck done in under 2 hours when the regular inbound struggles getting a 2 hour unload on 1700ish.


----------



## MrT (Jul 11, 2021)

vyrt said:


> Took our first 4K double of the season last week and the team had a fit with 8 people back there for the first few minutes. But once it got rolling it felt great getting a 2300 truck done in under 2 hours when the regular inbound struggles getting a 2 hour unload on 1700ish.


Nice we had a 2600 and a 1700 this week,  went better then expected tbh.  Especially since it was all gm/market style got less then 40 repacks total.  Was really hoping they got slammed and not just us 😂


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 12, 2021)

vyrt said:


> Took our first 4K double of the season last week and the team had a fit with 8 people back there for the first few minutes. But once it got rolling it felt great getting a 2300 truck done in under 2 hours when the regular inbound struggles getting a 2 hour unload on 1700ish.


2 trucks 4h is duo-able


----------



## vyrt (Jul 13, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> 2 trucks 4h is duo-able


I wish we had the line set up for that.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Jul 25, 2021)

Due to our fullfillment volume we got a second TL for SFS/OPU


----------



## LUNCHpod (Jul 27, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> Due to our fullfillment volume we got a second TL for SFS/OPU


I know my store's not even close, but what is the volume needed for this? I'm guessing like 12-13M


----------



## boringClerk03 (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes, they're adding beauty team leaders to those stores that are piloting the new Ulta beauty that opens in mid-August. Almost all stores are also getting supplemental support for fulfillment, which essentially means two or three team leaders in addition to an ETL that oversees fulfillment. A few larger stores are also getting "sortation" centers which should operate like a mini fulfillment center, but that's a trade-off for less footage of retail space. There's going to be a new ETL position and several team leader positions that oversee this new process; they're testing it in some of the most cost-efficient, profitable markets.

Apparently, they've added a metric **** ton of HR positions, and the HR team leader position never really went away even though management said it would. If you look on the career site, they've added 100s of HR positions, but HR was something that was going to get additional support anyway. ETL Food and Beverage is more than likely coming to all PFresh/GM stores starting in the fall ( a little overdue in my humble perspective), since the food business is essential, and the company soared in sales for this business.


----------



## Logo (Aug 5, 2021)

Would be great to have a food and bev etl in addition to the Gmetl


----------



## happygoth (Aug 7, 2021)

boringClerk03 said:


> Yes, they're adding beauty team leaders to those stores that are piloting the new Ulta beauty that opens in mid-August. Almost all stores are also getting supplemental support for fulfillment, which essentially means two or three team leaders in addition to an ETL that oversees fulfillment. A few larger stores are also getting "sortation" centers which should operate like a mini fulfillment center, but that's a trade-off for less footage of retail space. There's going to be a new ETL position and several team leader positions that oversee this new process; they're testing it in some of the most cost-efficient, profitable markets.
> 
> Apparently, they've added a metric **** ton of HR positions, and the HR team leader position never really went away even though management said it would. If you look on the career site, they've added 100s of HR positions, but HR was something that was going to get additional support anyway. ETL Food and Beverage is more than likely coming to all PFresh/GM stores starting in the fall ( a little overdue in my humble perspective), since the food business is essential, and the company soared in sales for this business.





Logo said:


> Would be great to have a food and bev etl in addition to the Gmetl


Yeah if there's one area that should have an ETL, it's Market.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 15, 2021)

Logo said:


> Would be great to have a food and bev etl in addition to the Gmetl


We always had a food and bev etl and 2 Tl not including the Starbucks tl


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Sep 16, 2021)

LUNCHpod said:


> I know my store's not even close, but what is the volume needed for this? I'm guessing like 12-13M


It’s sept and we’re at 30ish mil for the year so far.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Sep 16, 2021)

I don't even know how my store is doing anymore. I'm on demand and work like once a month; I'm working a busy schedule with classes and my new job, but apparently, half of the leadership completely turned over the past few weeks with a brand new ETL squad. Yikes.


----------



## Fulfillment TL😊 (Sep 17, 2021)

We got 2 SEL, 2 style and 1 Gm. I got triple duty cause I am inbound, consumables, and gm lead. I got market, baby, HBA, Pets, chem, paper. We def ain’t getting anymore


----------



## Fulfillment TL😊 (Sep 17, 2021)

What is the best way to figure out how long your unload should be?


----------



## NightHuntress (Sep 17, 2021)

Fulfillment TL😊 said:


> What is the best way to figure out how long your unload should be?


Actual unload? With 1 thrower and 5 on the line. 1000 boxes an hour


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Sep 26, 2021)

1k an hour is the best way. I also tell my team I expect a new section of line in the trailer approx every 30 min. If the lines full of boxes I tell my sorters they’re losing the game.

I’m debating on really pushing them by making a game out of it and offering extra snacks for their breaks if they can beat my goal times.


----------



## JiJi (Sep 26, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> I’m debating on really pushing them by making a game out of it and offering extra snacks for their breaks if they can beat my goal times.


Try it - if you make the snacks/rewards enticing enough, they'll be incentivized to push harder and possibly have fun out of it


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 26, 2021)

JiJi said:


> Try it - if you make the snacks/rewards enticing enough, they'll be incentivized to push harder and possibly have fun out of it



The downside is if those rewards stop, they'll start going even slower than before.


----------



## Boxman (Sep 27, 2021)

targetuser said:


> Actual unload? With 1 thrower and 5 on the line. 1000 boxes an hour


Please tell me that's a joke.  We have 1 thrower and 5 sorters (assuming not attendance issues) and average 1200-1800 per truck.  It takes 4-4.5 hrs EVERY DAY for them to unload that damn thing!!


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 27, 2021)

Boxman said:


> Please tell me that's a joke.  We have 1 thrower and 5 sorters (assuming not attendance issues) and average 1200-1800 per truck.  It takes 4-4.5 hrs EVERY DAY for them to unload that damn thing!!


It’s not a joke even if you are short on the line a 1200 still should be done in an 1h anything under 1500-1400 means  Pipo even if you have 4 pipos stacked that mean a block is done so now you are left with maybe 2 and half 3 blocks tops.  It is 20 minutes per block


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 27, 2021)

Boxman said:


> Please tell me that's a joke.  We have 1 thrower and 5 sorters (assuming not attendance issues) and average 1200-1800 per truck.  It takes 4-4.5 hrs EVERY DAY for them to unload that damn thing!!



Ummm.... I think your Inbounds TL, GM ETL, and SD need to be sending out resumes and hope that absolute and complete incompetence at prior jobs is not a deal breaker for a new one.


----------



## MrT (Sep 28, 2021)

Boxman said:


> Please tell me that's a joke.  We have 1 thrower and 5 sorters (assuming not attendance issues) and average 1200-1800 per truck.  It takes 4-4.5 hrs EVERY DAY for them to unload that damn thing!!


Yeah that should be done in like an hour and a half tops.


----------



## Boxman (Sep 28, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Ummm.... I think your Inbounds TL, GM ETL, and SD need to be sending out resumes and hope that absolute and complete incompetence at prior jobs is not a deal breaker for a new one.


Thanks for all the replies.  However, it has just confirmed my fears.  Like F my store.  It's been like that for almost 3 years now.  Same SD, only on the 2nd TL over inbound, and currently no ETL.  The worst part is the SD "steals" payroll from EVERY other work center and gives it to inbound because "they can't unload a truck with such few hours". 

Someone save me.  SOS. 




LOL


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 28, 2021)

Boxman said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  However, it has just confirmed my fears.  Like F my store.  It's been like that for almost 3 years now.  Same SD, only on the 2nd TL over inbound, and currently no ETL.  The worst part is the SD "steals" payroll from EVERY other work center and gives it to inbound because "they can't unload a truck with such few hours".
> 
> Someone save me.  SOS.
> 
> ...


They can finish the truck with 4h


----------

